
Steve Jobs had his DNA sequenced for $100K to fight cancer - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/21/steve_jobs_had_his_dna_sequenced_for_100k_to_fight_cancer.html
======
rbanffy
Do you realize what this means? All I need is a DNA printer and a healthy
ovum, and I can grown my own Steve Jobs!!!

